# FC bzw. FB für eine Profibuskommunikation mit einem SINAMIC G120



## bm@eva-tech.at (7 April 2009)

Hallo Leute...

Bin neu hier und gleich mal eine Frage..

Hat von euch jemand schon mal einen Baustein für eine Profibuskommunikation zwischen S7-300 und Sinamic G120 gemacht.

Wäre sehr dankbar..
lese derzeit die Prozessdaten (Steuer/statuswort Soll/Istfrequenz in %) über SFC14/15 und alle anderen Daten PKW wie Drehzahl,Motorstrom etc. über SFC58/59 ein...

Deshalb die Frage ob schon jemand eine Baustein fix fertig gebaut hat...

mfg manfred


----------



## a.richter (22 Juni 2009)

Ich bin noch "neurer" und hätte die gleiche Frage...


----------



## JensCS (24 Juni 2009)

Die Konfiguration von G120 Fu´s ist wirklich simpel.
Ich habe es so gemacht:
Umrichter über "Starter" Software anlegen und in die HW-Config einfügen.
Adressen in HW-Config festlegen.
Dann habe ich mir die gewünschten Kommandowörter über Starter festgelegt und nach dieser Struktur einen DB angelegt und dann nur mit Move ins jeweilige PAW oder PEW verschoben.

Dann kann man jeweils einen DB pro FU anlegen und hat alle benötigten Informationen an einem Ort.
Bei vielen identischen Fu´s kann dann vieles einfach kopiert werden und man muss nur die DB adresse ändern.


----------



## Nico99 (25 Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hier: 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/22078757

Wurde letztens an G120 angepasst.


----------



## bm@eva-tech.at (25 Juni 2009)

Hi Leute...

Danke dass ihr auch solch eine Mühe macht...

wollte aber wissen, ob ihr Fix-fertigbausteine habt , welche Strom,Spannung;Temperatur,Drehzahl,etc. vom Sinamic rauskitzeln..
Habe dies kompliziert über SFC58 , SFC59 realisiert...
Diese Daten gehören nicht zu den Prozessdaten , sprich PEW/PAW in HW-Konfig, sondern das sind Echtwerte ( nicht in Prozent ).

HAbt ihr hierfür vl. einen Baustein entwickelt ??

Danke für euren Einsatz..

:-D


----------



## JensCS (25 Juni 2009)

Man kann sich doch, parametriebar über Starter, jeden Wert des Fu über die Profibuskomunikation ausgeben lassen.
Unter:
Kommunikation-Profibus und dann Senderichtung kann man die einzelnen Werte einrichten und sich ganz einfach über die E/A Ebene herausschreiben.


----------



## a.richter (26 Juni 2009)

Danke, Freunde der SPS. 
Hat mir geholfen. Das scheint noch nicht sehr lange bei Siemens drin zu stehen.

Schönes WE!


----------

